# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Test E/ Tren E Opinion

## eightball17

Stats: 5'8", 190lbs, bf 15-17%, Training 20yrs, age 35, 4th cycle, but it's been 6 years since last which was tren a/eq/test prop 10wks. 

Would like to run the following cycle Tren E 400mg wk 1-8 Divided into two pokes m/th
Test E 250mg wk 1-10

Would run PCT of Clomid, Nolvadex . Will also be on a caloric deficit. Looking to put on some lean mass and am running test so low to aid in sexual dysfunction and reduce some of the bloat that accompanies Test E. Please feel free to give me you comments, criticisms, opinions.

----------


## Mason380

I like it should workout really good for you

----------


## dooie

> Stats: 5'8", 190lbs, bf 15-17%, Training 20yrs, age 35, 4th cycle, but it's been 6 years since last which was tren a/eq/test prop 10wks.
> 
> Would like to run the following cycle Tren E 400mg wk 1-8 Divided into two pokes m/th
> Test E 250mg wk 1-10
> 
> Would run PCT of Clomid, Nolvadex. Will also be on a caloric deficit. Looking to put on some lean mass and am running test so low to aid in sexual dysfunction and reduce some of the bloat that accompanies Test E. Please feel free to give me you comments, criticisms, opinions.


Do you have an AI?

----------


## MickeyKnox

looks good. x2 on the ai. 

very similar to what im considering next..what about hcg on cycle with your ai?

also, just a suggestion..stop the test e in wk 8 and start test prop eod last two wks to get a heads up on your pct. pct will begin 3 days after your last prop pin compared to 14...again just a suggestion.

----------


## slimshady01

I'm doing that same cycle now on cut. I dropped my aromasin to 6.25 a day from 12.5 when I lowered test to 250.

----------


## fidelperdomo

That's a great combination in my opinion i have run that stack before and got great results

Stats - Height 5'5, Weight 190, Age 20, Body fat 8%

----------

